

Education Needs to Be Turned on Its Head  - kareemm
http://zenhabits.net/2009/08/education-needs-to-be-turned-on-its-head/

======
byoung2
_Let them learn about what they want to learn about, and you know what?
They’ll actually care about what they’re learning, because they chose it
themselves._

I think that's the key to motivating students. I've seen teenagers who hate
picking up a book, but spend hours reading Wikipedia articles.

